# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Đến Seoul mùa hoa anh đào, ghi nhớ ba tiệm buffet thịt nướng bình dân

## hangnt

*Không tốn quá nhiều tiền, bạn vẫn có thể thưởng thức một bữa thịt nướng no nê ngay trung tâm Seoul.*

Chỉ khoảng hơn một tháng nữa, mùa hoa anh đào sẽ bắt đầu nở rực rỡ khắp Hàn Quốc, và kéo dài tầm 2 tuần. Hãy lên kế hoạch cho chuyến du xuân ngay từ bây giờ để không gặp phải rủi ro nào nhé. Những địa chỉ dưới đây nên lưu vào lịch trình để bạn có những bữa ăn thật khó quên. 

*1. Dwae-ji Sanghoe*


Nằm ngay trung tâm quận Gangnam luôn tấp nập du khách do tập trung nhiều điểm vui chơi giải trí, nhà hàng Dwae-ji Sanghoe là điểm đến quen thuộc của dân Seoul nhờ vị trí thuận tiện, giá thành rẻ giữa khu mua sắm đắt đỏ.

Chỉ tốn khoảng 10.900 won/người (khoảng 220.000 đồng) nếu bạn chọn menu A gồm nhiều loại thịt như ba rọi, thịt bò thăn, thịt cổ lợn... Rau, cơm trắng và kim chi ăn kèm không giới hạn. Ngoài ra mỗi bàn còn được phục vụ một nồi canh đậu nành hầm. Menu B có giá 12.900 won/người (khoảng 260.000 đồng) thì có thêm thịt gà rút xương. Bạn cũng không cần phải lo lắng nếu không thể nói tiếng Hàn, chỉ cần chọn A hoặc B là có nhân viên hướng dẫn bạn đến đúng bàn. Thịt ở đây khá tươi, dày và mềm, chất lượng khá ổn so với cái giá bỏ ra. 

Địa chỉ: Từ ga Gangnam, exit 11 đi bộ khoảng 200 m, rẽ phải ở ngã hẻm thứ 2, đi thêm khoảng 85 m nữa, bạn sẽ thấy Dwae-ji Sanghoe ở tầng 2 của một tòa nhà.

*2. Chakhan Dwae-ji*


Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm địa chỉ của Chakhan Dwae-ji trên các trang mạng Hàn Quốc bởi đây là chuỗi nhà hàng buffet thịt nướng khá phổ biến, có chi nhánh ở nhiều thành phố của xứ sở kim chi, và một trong những tiệm nổi tiếng nhất nằm ở Sinchon, Seoul. Đủ loại thịt heo, bò, gà cho khách lựa chọn. Bên cạnh đó, món đinh của tiệm là dải sườn nướng ướp thấm vị, vừa ăn được nhiều người yêu thích. Ngoài ra còn có trái cây tươi, thạch tráng miệng. 

Không chỉ phục vụ đồ nướng, tiệm còn có nhiều món chế biến sẵn, từ đồ Tây đến đồ ăn truyền thống Hàn Quốc như pizza, pasta, tokbokki, gà chiên... Mỗi người chỉ tốn khoảng 9.900 won (khoảng 200.000 đồng) là no nê.

Địa chỉ: 8 phút đi bộ từ ga Sinchon, exit 3.
*
3. Self bar*


Tọa lạc gần khu vực đông du khách bậc nhất Seoul là Dongdaemun và Myeongdong, buffet thịt nướng ở Self bar lại có giá bình dân, chỉ 10.900 won/người (khoảng 220.000 đồng) vào bữa trưa và 11.900 won/người (khoảng 240.000 đồng) cho bữa tối. Chính vì thế tiệm luôn trong tình trạng đông khách mỗi ngày. Tuy nhiên nhờ không gian rộng nên thực khách không phải chờ lâu dù đến quán vào cuối tuần. Nếu bạn thuộc tuýp người không thích những nơi đông đúc mà hầu bao có hạn thì quán ăn này cũng không phải là ý kiến tồi. 

Giống nhiều nhà hàng khác, bạn có thể thoải mái thưởng thức thịt, hải sản và rau ở Self bar, tuy nhiên nếu để thừa nhiều đồ ăn trên bàn, khách sẽ bị phạt 5.000 won (khoảng 100.000 đồng). Vì vậy chỉ nên lấy một lượng vừa đủ ăn để không bỏ phí.

Địa chỉ: Đi bộ khoảng 5 phút từ ga Hyehwa, exit 2, để ý biển hiệu màu trắng (như hình) ở tầng 3 một tòa nhà. 

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

